# Marriott Grande Vista vs. Harbour Lake



## abg1688 (Nov 20, 2009)

Marriott Harbour Lake is ranked #3 on tripadvisor.com, while Grande Vista is only ranked at #55.  However, TUG members gave better rating to Grande Visita.  In your opinion, which resort is better for family with young kids, age 4 and 8?  Thank you!


----------



## Venter (Nov 20, 2009)

I have not been to GV before(Going in March).  We were at HL March 2009.  We had a 3 and a half year old and 9 month old baby.  We went with friends who had children the same ages.

I think we could have just stayed there the whole week and everybody would have been happy.

There is a lovely zero entry pool with pirate ship and water canons.  The pool however is built in such a way that adults can also have a decent swim.  There is another pool that your 8 year old might enjoy with water slide.  While we were there they were also building a second water play park with climbing tower, water canons etc.  They also have mini gholf.  For adults they have a nice boardwalk next to the lake for a stroll in the evening.  There are good barbeque facilities and hot tubs in the main pool area. 

IMO this is fantastic for kids.  The only reason for going to GV is that I wanted to see what it is about as it is the newest of the resorts and a bit more luxurious aparently.  I am biginning to think however that we should have thought about the kids first and not the adults.


----------



## Dean (Nov 20, 2009)

Each are nice resorts.  GV is far better from a unit size and nicety standpoint.  HL is far better from a pool standpoint for children of that age.  It really depends on when you're going and how much time you plan on spending at the resort during active times.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 20, 2009)

Most people traveling to the Orlando area are families with children. This is why Harbour Lake had a better rating on TripAdvisor. Remember though that TripAdvisor reviews are written mostly by people who don't timeshare. So take that in to account.

It is true that Harbour Lake is geared more toward children. Is also doesn't have the higher end furnishings that you will find at Grande Vista and the rooms at Harbour Lake are smaller. Harbour Lake is a new resort than Grande Vista. Though many villas at Grande Vista have gone through refurbishment, and some building are only a few years old.

If I were traveling with children (which I don't), I would go for Harbour Lake. A couple traveling alone will not like Harbour Lake, go for Grande Vista if this is you.


----------



## littlestar (Nov 21, 2009)

Harbour Lakes has the themed pools and slides like the Disney resorts. I think that's why it's rated so high on Trip Advisor - actually higher than any other timeshare in Orlando. We enjoy staying there - I like the Key West, FL, theme of the resort, too. They need a Market place, though. You can't beat it for young kids - it reminds me of Disney onsite resorts.


----------



## Michigan Czar (Nov 21, 2009)

I have stayed at both, for kids your age Harbour lake easily over GV. GV is more upscale and a much larger resort. Harbour Lake is made for families with young children. We enjoyed both but we are again going to Harbour Lake for our trip in April.


----------



## jlp879 (Nov 26, 2009)

For kids, for sure Harbour Lake is the way to go.  Our 9 and 11 year olds still liked it and I thought it might be too babyish for them.  They enjoyed both pools immensely.  

For us, a big draw was that the resort was small enough to let them go out on their own.  They went and played at the mini golf, ping pong tables and sport court areas on their own because the entire place wasn't very large at all. The staff at the MAZE was the best I've ever seen.

Grande Vista is just so much bigger that I don't know if I could let them do that.

In terms of the rooms, they are just a teeny bit lesser quality than most other Marriotts.  No granite counters and no soaking tubs in the master bath, but they are still nicer than non-branded timeshares.


----------



## gomike (Dec 10, 2009)

Will someone link me to the Harbour Lake resort map, along with their suggestions on what building to stay in.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Dec 10, 2009)

gomike said:


> Will someone link me to the Harbour Lake resort map, along with their suggestions on what building to stay in.
> 
> Thanks
> Mike



Here's the Harbour Lake resort map...


----------

